# Tufo tape removal on carbon rims



## Ai B. (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello. I have just picked up a set of Zipp 202 tubulars which had Tufo tires mounted with the Tufo tape. I am trying to remove all the tape in order to glue new tires and am finding the tape extremely difficult to remove. Is there an easy way to remove all the tape and its stickiness off of the Zipp carbon rims safely and effectively. I've been warned not to use goof-off or other solvents on carbon rims and can see why but what else is there? I was planning to use a citrus cleaner and lots of elbow grease. Do I really need to remove all the tape before trying to glue new tires? Thanks.


----------



## pitcrew (Mar 2, 2004)

If the tape is still intact (one piece) it's pretty easy to remove by heating a section with a hairdryer (etc) and the pulling up the heated section of tape. Might take you 10-15 minutes to do the entire wheel. You'll still have the residue to clean up but you can get the majority of the job done fairly easily this way.


----------



## Ai B. (Aug 5, 2005)

The thin residue is what's left and it's a pain in the a**. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

The guys at Nimble wheels suggest using Xylene on carbon wheels. It won't react with the resin, but will take off the glue/tape residue. It can be had at hardware stores for next to nothing.


----------



## Ardent (Mar 25, 2007)

From zipp's own wheel care section:

"Solvent, such as alcohol, acetone, or Goof Off. Goof Off is a latex paint remover
available in hardware or paint stores. It works very well for removing most glue."

"Bad glue jobs or a large buildup of lumpy old glue can be scraped off, after using a
solvent to soften the old glue. (Alcohol, acetone, or a latex paint remover such as Goof
Off will work. All are available at hardware stores.) The Zipp carbon rim can be cleaned
with any solvent that will not harm epoxy."

Whoever told you that was wrong.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

That sounds like a bit of a gamble..Campagnolo in Australia said not use anything that is petroleum or solvent based as it will react with carbon rims. Just heat the tape with the hairdryer and peel the rest with your fingers or use a flat object very carefully to remove the rest of the gue.. I use glue on mine and leave the majority on when replacing tires...if the tape residue is flat than it won’t be a problem, if is not than also try a bit of sandpaper and carefully rub it flat.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Ai B. said:


> The thin residue is what's left and it's a pain in the a**. Any suggestions? Thanks.


Yes-use glue and forget the tape.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I've used glue and tufo tape- when I had that thin residue from the tape left and I was putting on more tape, I left it- never had an adhesion issue and I did that 2 or three times. Before I glued again I took the gunk off-- I doubt it would do much but I wasnt going to find out--

I like the glue better- besides if you take your time, you get a nice contact high. 

Oh yeah-- I've had to remove that residue from 2 sets of wheels w/ carbon rims-- reynolds stratus dv's and velomax ascent carbons- both times, I used-- you guessed it:

GOOF OFF! That stuff could probably suck the chrome off a trailer and lay back w/ a beer (thanks Dice), but it never hurt my carbon rims!


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Epoxy solvent resistance*



ETWN Stu said:


> That sounds like a bit of a gamble..Campagnolo in Australia said not use anything that is petroleum or solvent based as it will react with carbon rims. Just heat the tape with the hairdryer and peel the rest with your fingers or use a flat object very carefully to remove the rest of the gue.. I use glue on mine and leave the majority on when replacing tires...if the tape residue is flat than it won’t be a problem, if is not than also try a bit of sandpaper and carefully rub it flat.


If you Google "epoxy solvent resistance" you will find that there are many formulations that are highly solvent resistant. Epoxies are a crosslinked polymer, and therefore will be generally pretty good with solvents. The "don't use solvents with CF" is about like the "grease will attack CF" myth. If this were the case, then you couldn't use CF in brake levers or derailleurs, which are constantly exposed to grease. A solvent like toluene (aka toluol) or xylene (aka xylol) are good for removing tubular glues and probably the Tufo tape residue, and will not attack the epoxy. You can see these ingredients (aka "aromatic solvent") on the sides of cans of paint thinner at your local hardware/paint store. Just use in a well ventilated area and do not "intentionally concentrate and inhale"


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks Kerry, I will pay particular attention to the last paragraph. But I am sticking to my guns and not using any chemicals on my cf rims, but only because Campag Australia said so..

I’m not being difficult, just cautious. Thanks


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Caution is good. Thought is better.

Tubular glues are approx. 2/3 solvent by weight, somewhat more by volume. If you can't use solvents on carbon rims, you can't use glue on carbon rims. 

What's more, Campagnolo explicitly tells the user to use solvent (acetone, specifically) to clean the rim prior to gluing.

http://www.campagnolo.com/pdf/Bora_Ultra_UK_0706.pdf

I'm not saying you have to, but Campy does.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

"Campagnolo in Australia said not use anything that is petroleum or solvent based as it will react with carbon rims"
.
.
Doesn't Campagnolo also recommend that you don't use their product if you weigh over 180 pounds??
Sometimes bike suppliers are just crazy with fear of lawsuits.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

*Its there in black and white.*

What's more, Campagnolo explicitly tells the user to use solvent (acetone, specifically) to clean the rim prior to gluing.

http://www.campagnolo.com/pdf/Bora_Ultra_UK_0706.pdf

I'm not saying you have to, but Campy does.[/QUOTE]


I just printed it off and will be speaking to him tomorrow...what they tell you and what they recomend are two different things.. 

thanks


----------



## Ai B. (Aug 5, 2005)

*Let us know what they say*



ETWN Stu said:


> What's more, Campagnolo explicitly tells the user to use solvent (acetone, specifically) to clean the rim prior to gluing.
> 
> http://www.campagnolo.com/pdf/Bora_Ultra_UK_0706.pdf
> 
> I'm not saying you have to, but Campy does.



I just printed it off and will be speaking to him tomorrow...what they tell you and what they recomend are two different things.. 

thanks[/QUOTE]


Seeing that both Nimble and Zipp say that Xylene/Goof-Off is alright to use on their product, I am inclined to give it a try, very sparingly of course with a citrus cleaner close by. Thanks everyone for chiming in, much appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

spookyload said:


> The guys at Nimble wheels suggest using Xylene on carbon wheels. It won't react with the resin, but will take off the glue/tape residue. It can be had at hardware stores for next to nothing.


Note Xylene, and for that matter most petroleum based solvents, is extremely hazardous (known carcinogen) so use it outdoors ar in VERY well ventilated area.


----------

